# WRI Fusion Mag For Sale



## Hydro (Mar 24, 2011)

Selling a full length (13 ft)WRI Fusion Mag. Built as a conventional pier/surf heaver. Distance to the reel seat is short and most will want to have the reel seat moved. I bought it off a guy with short arms who preferred it that way. Wraps are green/yellow. Great drum rod used by many FHB's and a proven performer. Price is $350. I will be in Kill Devil Hills drum fishing from 10/7-10/15. PM me and we can meet up.


----------



## Djkoloski (Sep 14, 2017)

Any pics of the rod


----------



## Hydro (Mar 24, 2011)

DJ-

I think I showed you the rod last year on Jennettes. The rod is in the OBX and I am currently out of state so I don't have pics but I can take some when I arrive on 10/7.


----------



## Hydro (Mar 24, 2011)

Rod is sold. Thanks P&S, please close thread.


----------

